# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Actualizacion volume embalsado Guadiana Oriental

## saihguadiana

Hola, abro este post para ir actualizando el volumen en los embalses orientales del Guadiana
-                                 14/1/11                        21/1/11
Peñarroya                    50,79 Hm3                      50,79 (= labio fijo sin posibilidad de regulacion)
Vallehermoso                  5,01 Hm3                       4,31 (bajada por regulacion)
Puente Navarro (Tablas)   1,95 Hm3                       1,99 (= practicamente 100%)
Gasset                         31,89 Hm3                      31,89 (= regulado)
Vicario                         29,78 Hm3                       27,73 (bajada por regulacion estaba practicamente al 100%)
Cabezuela                                                          43,36 (bajada, labio fijo sin posibilidad de regulacion)
Vega Jabalon                31,05 Hm3                       30,70 (bajada por regulacion)
Torre Abraham            166,69 Hm3                      168,87 (subida de 2 Hm, labio fijo sin regulacion)

Un saludo y espero os guste 

19/1/2011 *Se modifica la pagina del SAIH, para que todo el mundo pueda tener acceso a mucha informacion*
Ya se pueden ver los volumenes de embalse de todo el guadiana en http://www.saihguadiana.com.  pinchar en datos hidrologicos/ultimos datos7Volumen embalse , practicamente en tiempo real. Asimismo tambien hay datos de controles en rio, metereologicas etc.

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

No estaría de menos, si pusieras también el porcentaje, así a los que nop conozcamos su capacidad se nos hará mucho más facil. Gracias por la información y me parece una idea genial.

Un Saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> no estaría de menos, si pusieras también el porcentaje, así a los que nop conozcamos su capacidad se nos hará mucho más facil. Gracias por la información y me parece una idea genial.
> 
> Un saludo.


Hola embalses al 100%  :Smile: 

Según la C.H. Guadiana, las capacidades de los embalses son:

Gasset *38,9*
Torre de Abraham *183,4*
El Vicario *32,9*
Peñarroya *50,3*
Puerto de Vallehermoso *6,9*
La Cabezuela *42,8*
Vega del Jabalon *33,5*
Puente Navarro *2,2*

Por lo que, según los datos de saihguadiana, los porcentajes serían éstos  :Wink: :

Gasset: 81,98%
Torre de Abraham: 90,89%
El Vicario: 90,52%
Peñarroya: 100,97%
Puerto de Vallehermoso: 72,61%
La Cabezuela: 101,59%
Vega del Jabalon: 92,69%
Puente Navarro: 88,64%

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias F.Lazaro :Wink: .

Por lo que veo excepto el de Torre de Abraham, todos parecen bastantes pequeños, pero además tienen buen nivel. Eso también se ve reflejado en como están los acuíferos y las lagunas, y todo eso... :Wink: .

----------


## saihguadiana

Gracias Lazaro y disculpa embalses 100, por no poner un dato tan relevante.
Los datos de Lazaro son aproximados a la realidad, pongo unos comentarios.
*Peñarroya* esta "tirando" una lamina de 11 cms por los aliviaderos de coronacion (aprox 101% como pone Lazaro)

*Puente Navarro*, esta practicamente al 100% y soltando agua, por lo que no se a que se debe la diferencia.
*Gasset* soltando agua por los aliviaderos laterales constantemente, se deja este volumen para poder regular, pero diria que el porcentaje esta por encima del indicado
*Vicario* A este embalse le llega todo lo que hechan los anteriores, por lo que esta proximo al 100%, y desaguando por los 2 desagues de fondo, y cuando no puede, abren varias compuertas
*Cabezuela* lamina de 13 cms por encima del labio fijo, algo mas del 100%

*Jabalon* desaguando sin parar, le entra todo lo de cabezuela + varios arroyos grandes, siempre 2 desagues fondo + ayuda compuertas (cuando se necesita)

*Torre Abraham* Despues del recrecido, a dia de hoy le queda menos de medio metro para desaguar por aliviaderos de coronacion, por lo que esta proximo al noventa y tantos, y si sigue asi lo veremos soltar.


Un saludo, ire actualizando

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola saihguadiana  :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por toda la información de los diferentes embalses y también por todas las fotografías, preciosas todas ellas  :Wink: 

Un buen desglose a tiempo real de la situación de la cuenca alta del Guadiana  :Smile: 

Esperaremos pues futuras actualizaciones.

Un saludo.

----------


## saihguadiana

19/1/2011 Se modifica la pagina del SAIH, para que todo el mundo pueda tener acceso a mucha informacion
Ya se pueden ver los volumenes de embalse de todo el guadiana en http://www.saihguadiana.com. pinchar en datos hidrologicos/ultimos datos/ Volumen embalse , practicamente en tiempo real. Asimismo tambien hay datos de controles en rio, metereologicas etc.

Ire poniendo fotos de la progresion.
Ahora, los embalses que no son de labio fijo, estan en cota de regulacion, osea, mantendran cota hasta que venga mas agua.

Un saludo

----------


## cantarin

Hola SaihGuadiana

Muchas gracias por la información y sobre todo por "ilustrarlo"con fotos que siempre es mucho "mas visible" para la persona porque no solo es el intelecto el que entiende las cantidades, sino que son los ojos los que pueden ver esa imagen que procesa nuestro cerebro. ¡Ojala pudieramos siempre poner la foto y el dato! jajajaja

Bueno muchas gracias y voy a ver el nuevo saih del guadiana

¿Sigue valiendo la clave de acceso anterior para seguir entrando?

saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Me acabo de meter en la información del saih y es muy buena herramienta.
Me gustaría que todos los saih tuviesen la misma herramienta.
Gracias por la información Saihguadiana
Un saludo.

----------


## saihguadiana

> Hola SaihGuadiana
> 
> Muchas gracias por la información y sobre todo por "ilustrarlo"con fotos que siempre es mucho "mas visible" para la persona porque no solo es el intelecto el que entiende las cantidades, sino que son los ojos los que pueden ver esa imagen que procesa nuestro cerebro. ¡Ojala pudieramos siempre poner la foto y el dato! jajajaja
> 
> Bueno muchas gracias y voy a ver el nuevo saih del guadiana
> 
> ¿Sigue valiendo la clave de acceso anterior para seguir entrando?
> 
> saludos.


Para la informacion "general", no hace falta ninguna clave, la clave es para cosas mas concretas y se cambia cada 6 meses.

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Todo el foro seguro que te agradece las informaciones que nos dás de todos los embalses del Guadiana de Ciudad Real... Excepto uno... aunque es del Guadalquivir... "Mi querido Fresnedas..."  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Gran trabajo y buen forero el que nos ha venido supongo que de Ciudad Real!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Saludos.

----------


## saihguadiana

> Todo el foro seguro que te agradece las informaciones que nos dás de todos los embalses del Guadiana de Ciudad Real... Excepto uno... aunque es del Guadalquivir... "Mi querido Fresnedas..." 
> Gran trabajo y buen forero el que nos ha venido supongo que de Ciudad Real!!! Saludos.


Encantado de poder dar informacion, el Fresneda y el Montoro, son los "primos" de Ciudad Real, pero no tengo acceso a datos.

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

No te preocupes por los datos de "tus primos"... de al menos uno, ya me ocupo yo..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo y otra vez, resaltar tu gran labor.

----------


## DonQuijote

SAIHGuadiana ¿sabes si los pozos de recarga del canal del Guadiana estan tragando a buen ritmo o llega un momento que se saturan?

----------


## Luján

> SAIHGuadiana ¿sabes si los pozos de recarga del canal del Guadiana estan tragando a buen ritmo o llega un momento que se saturan?


Los datos yo no te los puedo decir, quizás SAIHguadiana sí. Pero lo que sí sé es que si a los pozos les entra menos caudal del que pueden llegar a infiltrar no saturarán.

Su funcionamiento es similar a la de las torcas naturales.

Normalmente, y así lo espero, si el pozo comienza a saturar es que el nivel freático está ya muy alto en esa zona.

----------


## saihguadiana

Como bien dice Lujan, estan tragando "menos" de lo que pueden, no estan saturados, estan cojiendo a buen ritmo, podeis ver como van los acuiferos en otro post, en acuiferos.
El piezometro de Alameda de cervera, aun no esta operativo, en breve estaran los datos.

Un saludo

----------


## saihguadiana

Para quien  no pueda verlo en la pagina, actualizo en el primer post.

Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

Muchas gracias por tu información, saihguadiana. Hacía tanto que no funcionaba la aplicación para ver los datos a tiempo real, que ni me había dado cuenta (y eso que todos los días suelo ver y descargar los del día anterior). Esta versión ha quedado muy bien, clara y concisa, por lo que muestra en un solo vistazo, 
La situación que muestra son casi todos los embalses de la cuenca alta a rebosar o a falta de poco, por tanto sólo podríamos pedir lluvias en la zona de montiel para que vayan empapando el 24 y nos den una primavera de agua y alegrías...

Por cierto, un dato curioso. Si os meteis en la página del SIAR (servicio de Información al Regante) podeis descargar también la precipitación en varias estaciones meteorológicas de Castilla-la Mancha. Cual habrá sido mi sorpresa al descubrir que según esta aplicación, ha llovido todos los días de enero!! Bueno, no es cientificamente cierto, pero de hecho, las nieblas han dejado agua y no poca. En Daimiel, por ejemplo, este muy seco enero deja hasta hoy 18 litros de agua; aproximadamente 8-9 de precipitación, y el resto, por la niebla (a razón de 0,5 l/m2 y día). En zonas de bosque, matorral y dehesa, probablemente sea bastante mas...
Un saludo

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, actualizo volumenes:
-Peñarroya 50,75 Hm3
-Vallehermoso 4,36 Hm3
-Puente Navarro (tablas) 1,99 Hm3
-Gasset 32,13 Hm3
-Vicario 28,24 Hm3
-Cabezuela 43,30 Hm3
-Jabalon 30,93 Hm3
-Torre Abraham 169,87 Hm3

Como vereis, pocos cambios, regulando y a espera de lluvias.
TODOS (excepto Torre)los embalses estan soltando agua, para la regulacion
Torre Abraham esta a 29 cms de empezar a soltar por coronacion.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Hola, actualizo volumenes:
> -Peñarroya 50,75 Hm3
> -Vallehermoso 4,36 Hm3
> -Puente Navarro (tablas) 1,99 Hm3
> -Gasset 32,13 Hm3
> -Vicario 28,24 Hm3
> -Cabezuela 43,30 Hm3
> -Jabalon 30,93 Hm3
> -Torre Abraham 169,87 Hm3
> ...


A ver... ¿Donde está el Comando Mancha de Embalses.net para inmortalizar al Torre de Abraham a punto de salirse?

----------


## REEGE

Que vayan preparándose para las fotos de éste embalse!!! Debe estar precioso... Yo no le he visto, pero tengo para primavera que programar una visitilla... Un saludo.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola a todos, los cambios son minimos con respecto a la semana pasada

Peñarroya 50,79 hm3
Vallehermoso 4,41 hm3
Puente Navarro 1,88 hm3
Gasset 32,19 hm3
Vicario 29,59 hm3
Cabezuela 43,30 hm3
Jabalon 31,42 hm3
Torre Abraham 171,21 hm3 (a falta de 20 cms para 100%)

Un saludo

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, los cambios son minimos con respecto a la semana anterior, por lo que no pongo datos, tan solo decir que Torre Abraham a falta de 15 cms.

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

15cms Torre de Abraham!!!! Y nadie de la zona, se va a dignar a ponernos unas cuantas fotos????????? Vamos, tiene que estar divino éste embalse... Fotos!!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, estoy lejos de la zona y debe estar (si no esta ya) a punto de soltar.
Alguien que haga fotos, si no, ya las pondre yo el jueves, que estare por la zona.

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

175,93 hm3!!!!!!!!!! Tiene que dar gusto verlo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  y hasta el jueves tenemos que esperar... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Confused: 
Bueno, esperamos pero has dicho que tendremos fotos, eh!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

